# M&S Cycling Chinos



## shouldbeinbed (5 Sep 2015)

I was ready to splash out on a pair at £45 to see if they were as good as the reviews but fortunately they were out of stock.

Just grabbed a couple of navy blue pairs online for £11.99 each, ordered on Thursday night for delivery to my local M&S this morning, no problems on that score. On time, what was ordered and a doddle to pick up.

First impressions are very good, they're very comfy walking and riding The waist and leg sizes are spot on, the waistband has discrete elastic stretch and sits well on the waist. They will be smart enough for work (a big plus for me), the reflective detail in the back zipped pockets and inside the hem is just enough to help & totally unobtrusive when not needed. The taper press studs at the hem have a couple of settings to keep the trousers out of the chain without being constricting whether you're a skinny stick or have chubby ankles.

How they wash and whether they shrink at all (the big disappointment I had with the Union 34 version was that they shrank significantly, I cut them down to shorts in the end) will be the deciding factor on whether I grab another couple of pairs in grey and maybe more to save for when these get a bit tired and scruffy for work.

They claim a degree of water and stain resistance, I've had M&S regular trousers claiming this before and haven't been disappointed and they have a smoother feel than standard chino trousers, so fingers crossed that these are as good.

Link from those that may still be reading:

http://www.marksandspencer.com/cott...leg-utility-chinos-with-stormwear/p/p22276661

Edit. The zipped inner front pocket is a decent size too, narrow opening so safe for a smartphone even unzipped.


----------



## outlash (5 Sep 2015)

Someone posted these up in the bargains thread last week. I ordered a couple of pairs that arrived today. They fit me and first impressions are that they're very nice, even better for a tenner each .


----------



## Soltydog (5 Sep 2015)

i'm collecting a pair on Monday, what is the fit round the thighs like? plenty of room? 
TIA


----------



## outlash (5 Sep 2015)

Not bad, they get noticeably skinnier below the knee.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (5 Sep 2015)

Soltydog said:


> i'm collecting a pair on Monday, what is the fit round the thighs like? plenty of room?
> TIA


Fine for me, room for movement even when I've been riding up the local short sharp shock hills.

I've not the biggest thighs in the peloton, although jeans are always too tight on them for the right waist size.


----------



## Soltydog (5 Sep 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Fine for me, room for movement even when I've been riding up the local short sharp shock hills.
> 
> I've not the biggest thighs in the peloton, although jeans are always too tight on them for the right waist size.



Sounds like I've got a chance they might fit, cheers


----------



## The Jogger (5 Sep 2015)

I pick up a pair of each tomorrow. Looking forward to getting them.


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Sep 2015)

Just reduced to £10.99, rude not to at that price.


----------



## andytheflyer (6 Sep 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> I was ready to splash out on a pair at £45 to see if they were as good as the reviews but fortunately they were out of stock.
> 
> Just grabbed a couple of navy blue pairs online for £11.99 each, ordered on Thursday night for delivery to my local M&S this morning, no problems on that score. On time, what was ordered and a doddle to pick up.
> 
> ...


Thx for the heads up @shouldbeinbed. They look ideal for winter riding on the recumbent. Ordered a couple of pairs - but I hope the 'tapered' fit will get over my calves! Can't go wrong at that price.....


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Sep 2015)

I will have a look on monday..
i dont like material moving over my knees when cycling but winter is on the way....so maybe these will be ok


----------



## Hitchington (6 Sep 2015)

Thanks shouldbeinbed, just ordered a couple of pairs.


----------



## Drago (6 Sep 2015)

Do they look good with spd shoes?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Sep 2015)

Gah, I just decided I'd give them a try only to find that they were out of my size. 32x32. I'd get lost in 34x34s.


----------



## screenman (6 Sep 2015)

[QUOTE 3891113, member: 259"]Marks and bloody Sparks - the trousers stop at 33 inch inside leg, meaning they're too frigging short as usual.[/QUOTE]

Not for us low down bums, they too long.


----------



## potsy (6 Sep 2015)

Wearing mine right now at work, way too nice to cycle in though 

Had them a few weeks and like them very much, only downside is the front pockets, they have a hole in them where the elastic bit is and this becomes larger over time meaning they need sewing or you can't really use them.
Was pointed out on some of the reviews on the M&S site too.


----------



## snorri (6 Sep 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> the waistband has discrete elastic stretch and sits well on the waist.


........allowing the waist measurement of the wearer to increase without any discomfort whatsoever, but which can result in shock when the wearer stands on the scales.


----------



## grellboy (6 Sep 2015)

Just ordered a pair! My daughter works in M &S so with her discount - £8.79 for a pair of £45 strides!!! Nice. Thank you Original Poster


----------



## potsy (6 Sep 2015)

snorri said:


> ........allowing the waist measurement of the wearer to increase without any discomfort whatsoever, but which can result in shock when the wearer stands on the scales.


I got two pairs, one to fit me now and the other a size down for when my diet 'kicks in' 
I think it will be a while before I can fit in the second pair


----------



## shouldbeinbed (6 Sep 2015)

snorri said:


> ........allowing the waist measurement of the wearer to increase without any discomfort whatsoever, but which can result in shock when the wearer stands on the scales.


Well I was thinking positive, it allows for not needing a belt that could constrict a bit when breathing more heavily up a big hill but y'know .....


----------



## Ganymede (6 Sep 2015)

And do they make them for women. No they do not.


----------



## cosmicbike (6 Sep 2015)

Ganymede said:


> And do they make them for women. No they do not.


 
Just buy mens ones then. Women can do this, not so with men.....(though I did wear a skirt once)


----------



## steve keay (6 Sep 2015)

I've just ordered a pair. Will report when I collect them


----------



## Ganymede (6 Sep 2015)

cosmicbike said:


> Just buy mens ones then. Women can do this, not so with men.....(though I did wear a skirt once)


Well, hmm, not in my experience... If I have them to fit on the hips, the waist is way too baggy. Never mind, I'm sure I can find a women's similar pair somewhere. I just love a bargain, me!

Re you in a skirt.... PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (6 Sep 2015)

Ganymede said:


> Well, hmm, not in my experience... If I have them to fit on the hips, the waist is way too baggy. Never mind, I'm sure I can find a women's similar pair somewhere. I just love a bargain, me!
> 
> Re you in a skirt.... PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!!


That is the problem a lot of us blokes, even very modest cyclists like me, have with particularly jeans type trousers generally too, bike conditioned thighs and calves often mean the waist size has to go up one to accommodate a slightly chunkier leg than the rank and file gent has, or we end up with the right waist size and quite a loose/flare cut leg, not the current trend and a PITA for catching when cycling.

I would suggest you have a look at Rutland Cycling & their Union 34 clothing line, last time I looked it was weighted more to women specific clothing and they seem to have run the mens side down a lot.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Sep 2015)

Link says 'No longer available' ...


----------



## vickster (7 Sep 2015)

I ordered three pairs, only one fits me. Thus, if anyone would like either a 34x31 in navy or a 34x33 in grey. I'm happy to sell on for cost (£11.99 navy, £10.99 grey plus postage or you can collect). Bacs or cash, no PayPal. Otherwise I'll return them later in the week


----------



## puffinbilly (7 Sep 2015)

vickster said:


> I ordered three pairs, only one fits me. Thus, if anyone would like either a 34x31 in navy or a 34x33 in grey. I'm happy to sell on for cost (£11.99 navy, £10.99 grey plus postage or you can collect). Bacs or cash, no PayPal. Otherwise I'll return them later in the week



@vickster could I provisionally take the grey pair? I have just bought a pair but have to wait to collect tonight, so don't know if they fit - but if they do I would like two pairs. Could I let you know later?


----------



## Ganymede (7 Sep 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> That is the problem a lot of us blokes, even very modest cyclists like me, have with particularly jeans type trousers generally too, bike conditioned thighs and calves often mean the waist size has to go up one to accommodate a slightly chunkier leg than the rank and file gent has, or we end up with the right waist size and quite a loose/flare cut leg, not the current trend and a PITA for catching when cycling.



Oxford bags are the only answer...


----------



## vickster (7 Sep 2015)

puffinbilly said:


> @vickster could I provisionally take the grey pair? I have just bought a pair but have to wait to collect tonight, so don't know if they fit - but if they do I would like two pairs. Could I let you know later?


Yep no issue, first dibs


----------



## steve keay (7 Sep 2015)

Damn I collected my pair today really feel great. So great I tried to order another pair but as posted above no longer available. Thank you to the original poster at least I got one pair.


----------



## vickster (7 Sep 2015)

No worries, I'll send you bank details by PM. Not sure on postage cost, can we settle that separately? I can post on Wednesday


----------



## vickster (7 Sep 2015)

Cool, it'll be RM


----------



## outlash (7 Sep 2015)

@vickster without trying to sound too personal, what was the problem with the 34x33's?


----------



## vickster (7 Sep 2015)

outlash said:


> @vickster without trying to sound too personal, what was the problem with the 34x33's?


They didn't fit


----------



## outlash (7 Sep 2015)

lol, I gathered that . Doesn't matter...


----------



## vickster (7 Sep 2015)

Men's trousers are cut differently to women's, the waist is lower and we have bigger hips. I needed the 36 for the waist to do up where they sit, where I wouldn't in a ladies trouser. Does that help. If you are a 34" waisted man with a 33" inside leg, they'd likely be fine


----------



## glenn forger (7 Sep 2015)

Ordered two pairs, pick em up tomorrow. If anyone out there is 36/33 you're the same size as me. Small world.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (7 Sep 2015)

glenn forger said:


> Ordered two pairs, pick em up tomorrow. If anyone out there is 36/33 you're the same size as me. Small world.


You long leggedy beastie you 

I dithered over the 33 but happily the 31s fit my 5’11” just right.

Fingers crossed they stay right after their first wash tonight


----------



## outlash (7 Sep 2015)

vickster said:


> Men's trousers are cut differently to women's, the waist is lower and we have bigger hips. I needed the 36 for the waist to do up where they sit, where I wouldn't in a ladies trouser. Does that help. If you are a 34" waisted man with a 33" inside leg, they'd likely be fine



I merely asked because I have a nephew who is doing clothing design as part of his studies. He oversaw your post and I remarked how you must be quite tall as those are the same size as the ones I bought and they fit fine (I'm 6' 3" FWIW). He replied that may not be necessarily the case and went on to say how women's trousers are cut very differently to men's. Hence my question, nothing sinister implied and if you thought otherwise, I apologise.


----------



## puffinbilly (7 Sep 2015)

vickster said:


> Yep no issue, first dibs



Thanks @vickster - mine fit just fine, so yes please. If you could send bank details and I'll do the necessary.


----------



## vickster (7 Sep 2015)

Cheers will do


----------



## Tim Hall (7 Sep 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> Link says 'No longer available' ...


Available again, or so it seems. Get clicking.


----------



## vickster (7 Sep 2015)

@puffinbilly and @User if you want to go ahead and order with free delivery, go for it, just let me know  although it doesn't look like they have 34x33 in either colour


----------



## vickster (7 Sep 2015)

No probs


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Sep 2015)

Tim Hall said:


> Available again, or so it seems. Get clicking.


Whoosh


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Sep 2015)

Non available in my size 34/33 bugger


----------



## vickster (8 Sep 2015)

CarlP said:


> Non available in my size 34/33 bugger


I have grey ones if @puffinbilly decides against
And navy 34x31 which will go back tomorrow if unwanted


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Sep 2015)

vickster said:


> I have grey ones if @puffinbilly decides against
> And navy 34x31 which will go back tomorrow if unwanted



Ok, let me know if the grey are available.


----------



## Hitchington (8 Sep 2015)

Trouser economics. Lovey stuff :-)


----------



## Soltydog (8 Sep 2015)

I opted to size up on the waist to give a little more comfort when riding, but with the 'active' waistband there's no need to & they fit ok over my 'large' legs . I've ordered a smaller pair now & will return these. Bargain at £10/£11, thanks for posting


----------



## puffinbilly (8 Sep 2015)

@vickster - thanks for the offer and think I may size up now they're available again, so give @CarlP the opportunity.


----------



## vickster (8 Sep 2015)

Ok, Carl just let me know. Otherwise I'll probably return them tomorrow


----------



## glenn forger (8 Sep 2015)

Delighted. I'm actually 33 waist and 36 leg, the trousers are the other way round but fit lovely. Smart enough for the office and cos they're Marks it's guaranteed not to rain if I ride in them. Result. Lovely fit, nice material with a bit of give, the pockets are stupid and wrong and I can't get my hand in.


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Sep 2015)

vickster said:


> Ok, Carl just let me know. Otherwise I'll probably return them tomorrow



I've just checked my latest measurements, I don't think they'll fit. 

I hope I haven't messed you about, thanks for the offer.


----------



## Samilktray (8 Sep 2015)

Ordered the navy, picking them up tomorrow.


----------



## vickster (8 Sep 2015)

CarlP said:


> I've just checked my latest measurements, I don't think they'll fit.
> 
> I hope I haven't messed you about, thanks for the offer.


No probs, I'll just return them tomorrow


----------



## Tim Hall (9 Sep 2015)

Got mine today. Damn, I look sharp. Even sharper than before, if you can imagine such a thing.


----------



## vickster (9 Sep 2015)

Tim Hall said:


> Got mine today. Damn, I look sharp. Even sharper than before, if you can imagine such a thing.


Don't cut yourself being so sharp and all


----------



## andytheflyer (10 Sep 2015)

Mine arrived size 38/29. Waist fine but legs a little snug - but wearable - so ordered the 40/29 (gulp - I'm not that big, most of my trousers are 36s) to see if that's better. I'm no Chris Hoy but my quads are quite presentable these days! Should have ordered both sizes at the first time of asking and saved £3-50 postage


----------



## vickster (10 Sep 2015)

In store collection is free


----------



## Crackle (10 Sep 2015)

Got a pair today for dog walking and stuff. I'll be the sharpest dog walker out there: Ordered another pair. They're pretty good.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Sep 2015)

I have just discovered that they have some in a bigger size in a different colour. I've ordered for collection tomorrow.


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Sep 2015)

got some, 1 pair of each colour


----------



## derrick (10 Sep 2015)

I always liked to be different. But it looks like i am going to look like you lot.


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Sep 2015)

Ganymede said:


> Re you in a skirt.... PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!!



I'll have to dig into the archives, I was a Cub Scout at the time and dressed as a Brownie Guide for a gangshow

My chinos arrived, seem comfy enough but not tried riding in them yet.


----------



## andytheflyer (10 Sep 2015)

vickster said:


> In store collection is free


If you live near a store! By the time I've paid to get to one it'd be way more than £3-50...... No way am I leaving a bike parked in Chester either and can't see M&S being happy with me taking it in with me!


----------



## vickster (10 Sep 2015)

Really even for 15 minutes with a D lock or two?! I guess I'm lucky with at least 4 large stores within a 15-30 minute cycle ride of home


----------



## glenn forger (10 Sep 2015)

MossCommuter said:


> got some, 1 pair of each colour



Me too, and the black ones were a quid more.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (10 Sep 2015)

cosmicbike said:


> I'll have to dig into the archives, I was a Cub Scout at the time and dressed as a Brownie Guide for a gangshow
> 
> My chinos arrived, seem comfy enough but not tried riding in them yet.



You'll enjoy riding in them, very comfy.

No comment on the cross dressing thing ( says he who has dressed in a grass skirt and danced on stage to the cheeky girls)


----------



## michaelcycle (11 Sep 2015)

vickster said:


> No probs, I'll just return them tomorrow



Out of curiosity did you return them or are they still for sale?

I will take them off your hands if you still have them.


----------



## vickster (11 Sep 2015)

michaelcycle said:


> Out of curiosity did you return them or are they still for sale?
> 
> I will take them off your hands if you still have them.


I returned them on Wednesday, sorry. I guess they may appear on the system at some point...or they might still be in the Sutton store


----------



## michaelcycle (11 Sep 2015)

vickster said:


> I returned them on Wednesday, sorry. I guess they may appear on the system at some point...or they might still be in the Sutton store



No probs.

I will watch the website like a hawk then!


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Sep 2015)

I picked mine up today, from the M&S food shop at Cheivley Services! Bloody bargain for a tenner. Thanks for the post @shouldbeinbed

Edit: just went back on the site to order another pair, all gone in my size in both colours.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (12 Sep 2015)

I picked up my two pairs today, they're very comfortable although I have yet to try them on the bike.
Thanks @shouldbeinbed !


GC


----------



## fossyant (12 Sep 2015)

Do these chino things repel oil. If not, I will stick with me bib tights.


----------



## Soltydog (12 Sep 2015)

fossyant said:


> Do these chino things repel oil. If not, I will stick with me bib tights.



probably not, but I'm guessing your bib tights dont repel oil, they're just black & don't show it? Go for the navy chinos & you'll be fine


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Sep 2015)

fossyant said:


> Do these chino things repel oil. If not, I will stick with me bib tights.



Not only do they repel oil, those little flaps in the rear pockets are inpregnated with Kryptonite and they will repel nobber car drivers and slingshot you up hills.

This actually is true.


----------



## andytheflyer (13 Sep 2015)

andytheflyer said:


> Mine arrived size 38/29. Waist fine but legs a little snug - but wearable - so ordered the 40/29 (gulp - I'm not that big, most of my trousers are 36s) to see if that's better. I'm no Chris Hoy but my quads are quite presentable these days! Should have ordered both sizes at the first time of asking and saved £3-50 postage



The 40/29 fits Ok - waist's a bit slack but I can get the thighs in now. The 38/29 (in Navy) going back 2mrw. Look like good recumbent riding trousers for the winter.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (13 Sep 2015)

Soltydog said:


> probably not, but I'm guessing your bib tights dont repel oil, they're just black & don't show it? Go for the navy chinos & you'll be fine


They're at the lighter end of Navy, a dark oily spot would show the same as on jeans etc but the material has quite a teflon feel to it & not as immediately absorbent ??

I suspect hope that if you are careful with a sticky spot, you could get more out than other types.


----------



## Kumquat (13 Sep 2015)

I was really excited about these but they don't have them in my size *glum*


----------



## shouldbeinbed (13 Sep 2015)

First wash update.

They have not shrunk at all and still extend down past my ankles. 

This is a very good thing and puts them way ahead of the Union 34 ones I had.

Top Marks M&S.


----------



## GM (13 Sep 2015)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I picked up my two pairs today, they're very comfortable although I have yet to try them on the bike.
> Thanks @shouldbeinbed !
> 
> 
> GC



I tried them out today, first a little pootle locally on the road bike. Then a little pootle into town to watch the T.O.B on the Brommie. About 25 miles and I can confirm that they are pretty good, nice and light and cool.
Glad I bought 2 pairs!


----------



## Diggs (13 Sep 2015)

Mine have both developed holes in the pockets where the seam wasn't sewn properly. Took me 5 minutes to tidy up and repair but wondering if a design flaw which was why they were selling them off so cheaply (other slightly more exciting conspiracy theories are available).


----------



## Tail End Charlie (13 Sep 2015)

I got a couple of 36/33 ones. A bit tight round the thigh but I refuse to get 38 waist, so I guess I'll have to lose some weight. Thanks for the tip off.


----------



## Hitchington (13 Sep 2015)

Got my four pairs today. Top quality schmutter.


----------



## Soltydog (13 Sep 2015)

Tail End Charlie said:


> I got a couple of 36/33 ones. A bit tight round the thigh but I refuse to get 38 waist, so I guess I'll have to lose some weight. Thanks for the tip off.


I ordered 38/33 to start with, but too big on the waist, but fine round the thigh & calves. Swapped for 36/33, great on the waist, but a shade tight on the thighs & calves  Wore them for the mile ride to local pub tonight & they were ok


----------



## Sara_H (13 Sep 2015)

Ordered a pair for the OH today - will feedback after he's tried them.

Feeling a bit sulky about the lack of a women's version.


----------



## Ganymede (14 Sep 2015)

Sara_H said:


> Ordered a pair for the OH today - will feedback after he's tried them.
> 
> Feeling a bit sulky about the lack of a women's version.


We should send M+S a link to this thread!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (14 Sep 2015)

Does anyone have recommendations for similar non-lycra clothing for the top half? There's nothing in M&S.

GC


----------



## vickster (14 Sep 2015)

Rapha, cafe du cycliste and Vulpine among others do civvy clothing for cyclists.
Plenty of stuff on here
http://www.alwaysriding.co.uk/for-the-rider/downtown/urban-cycling-apparel.html
http://www.alwaysriding.co.uk/the-outlet/apparel.html

Otherwise look at the outdoors clothing companies like Rohan, craghoppers etc


----------



## glasgowcyclist (14 Sep 2015)

vickster said:


> Rapha, cafe du cycliste and Vulpine among others do civvy clothing for cyclists.
> Plenty of stuff on here
> http://www.alwaysriding.co.uk/for-the-rider/downtown/urban-cycling-apparel.html
> http://www.alwaysriding.co.uk/the-outlet/apparel.html



Thanks Vickster, although the prices aren't quite what I was hoping for!

GC


----------



## vickster (14 Sep 2015)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Thanks Vickster, although the prices aren't quite what I was hoping for!
> 
> GC


Hunt around, never know what you might find in clearance

I'm sure there are other outdoorsy sellers with stuff you could wear on a bike


----------



## vickster (14 Sep 2015)

Except GC specified seeking clothing for cycling in a similar vein to the trousers from M&S. Of course, he could wear anything or indeed nothing


----------



## vickster (14 Sep 2015)

They claim they have been designed with cyclists in mind, tapered legs, poppers at ankles, reflective bits, higher waist band at back (presumably to save following cyclists from a view of hairy crack) and so on


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Sep 2015)

I am wearing mine ATM, just been out for a quick ride down to the shops when it decided to piss down for a about 2 minutes. My legs stayed dry, wasn't expecting that, it might be because they are new; I don't expect them to withstand a long downpour but I'm quite impressed by them so far.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (14 Sep 2015)

vickster said:


> he could wear anything or indeed nothing



That's not something I'd want to inflict on the general public.



User13710 said:


> Actually, you could wear anything you like on a bike .


Okay, I asked for that. I'm looking for stuff that's got cycling-friendly features but looks like ordinary clothing.

GC


----------



## bendy (15 Sep 2015)

So I have just done my 1st wet ride (20 mins) in my Chinos and I am happy with them. They repelled water every bit as good as I would expect them to 
they wont win a style award but as long as i am not meeting anyone too important i wear them during the day (I have a suit I leave at work)

And at £12 it pleases my half Yorkshire half Scottish genes


----------



## andytheflyer (15 Sep 2015)

bendy said:


> So I have just done my 1st wet ride (20 mins) in my Chinos and I am happy with them. They repelled water every bit as good as I would expect them to
> they wont win a style award but as long as i am not meeting anyone too important i wear them during the day (I have a suit I leave at work)
> 
> And at £12 it pleases my half Yorkshire half Scottish genes


Juts making another batch of crab apple jelly, and then I hope to get out on the recumbent for an hour or 2, in my new M&S chinos. Glad they are proving to be showerproof at least - should get them tested later!


----------



## glenn forger (15 Sep 2015)

All the big sizes are gone.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (15 Sep 2015)

glenn forger said:


> All the big sizes are gone.



No doubt bought up by all us fat bastards on CC.

GC


----------



## vickster (15 Sep 2015)

The 44" waist maybe but there are ample in other sizes, 38-42" all lengths


----------



## andytheflyer (15 Sep 2015)

I've just sent 2 pairs of 38/29 in navy back as they were a bit tight on my thighs. 

Been out today in my 40/29 chinos on the recumbent and I'm very impressed. Will be very good when it gets a bit colder.


----------



## Sara_H (19 Sep 2015)

OH has received his trousers and declared them to be perfect trousers! So much so that we've just ordered another pair for him. 

Still sulking about the lack of a women's version!


----------



## vickster (19 Sep 2015)

Have you tried a men's pair? Although I think the smaller sizes have probably gone


----------



## Hitchington (19 Sep 2015)

Loving mine. 10 over 10


----------



## al-fresco (21 Sep 2015)

Thanks for this. Had to return the first pair - too big - but the second pair are spot on.


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Sep 2015)

I've just come back from a very wet ride wearing my new chinos I think I can safely say without any fear of contradiction quite categorically and without putting too fine a point on it and not to beat about the bush, as nice as these chinos are and nice and comfortable as they are, they are quite definitely not waterproof!

Still, I still like them and for a tenner they're a bargain!


----------



## Soltydog (15 Oct 2015)

caught in the rain for the 1st time in my chinos  0.9 miles home from the local & they may not be waterproof, but they are shower proof, well impressed for a little over a tenner, better than spending all evening in the local wearing lycra (I think )


----------



## shouldbeinbed (15 Oct 2015)

Soltydog said:


> caught in the rain for the 1st time in my chinos  0.9 miles home from the local & they may not be waterproof, but they are shower proof, well impressed for a little over a tenner, better than spending all evening in the local wearing lycra (I think )



Thanks for reminding me, I was going to post after riding in heavy rain the other week - they did well for a couple of miles but after that I got as soggy as in normal trousers. 

Intermittent showery ride this morning and I stayed dry.


----------

